# HGVC News



## nonutrix (Oct 9, 2008)

I just got off the phone with a HGVC reservation counselor, "Justine".  I was calling to rescue some 2008 points into 2009 for a 2009 reservation I wanted to make.  I had tried to do it online, but kept getting an error message - therefore the call.  Justine told me that there is a new program that I could sign up for over the phone, free of charge, that takes any expiring points at 11:59 PM on December 31 and automatically either rescues them into the next year or deposits them into RCI.  Where they go depends on the member:  a.) having expiring points, b.) opting for the program, and c.) designating which way the points are to go (rescue or RCI).  She told me that I could change my nomination from rescue, which I selected, to RCI as long as I did it no later than Dec. 15 of the same year.  She said that this was HGVC's effort to take some of the hassle out of waiting on hold at the end of the year.  I know that the program can be opted into free of charge, but I'm assuming the standard fees would apply for the rescue when it occurs.

I think this is an excellent option and I will take advantage of it!

I hope this is helpful to some of you.

nonutrix


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 9, 2008)

*ClubPoints Protection Program*

Thanks for the tip.    I visited the HGVC website and had a chat with a Hilton representative.  I signed up for the program. The registration is free but if points are moved to either RCI or into Rescue, the fees will apply. This is very convenient because I have an ongoing RCI search for Barbados in January or February 2010 and I do not want my 2008 club points I am using for this search to be lost. The program is automatically renewed each year unless you tell them otherwise.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 10, 2008)

The only thing that would be better would be if they could automatically go into HHonors points as well.


----------



## nonutrix (Oct 10, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> The only thing that would be better would be if they could automatically go into HHonors points as well.



I thought the same thing, but the HGVC agent reminded me that only elites could convert expiring club points into HHonors points.  

nonutrix


----------



## FlorenceFamily (Oct 19, 2008)

*Clarification*

As I understand it, resell buyers do not receive "Elite" perks, but they are still eligible to roll points into HHonors Points.


----------



## DEROS (Oct 19, 2008)

FlorenceFamily said:


> As I understand it, resell buyers do not receive "Elite" perks, but they are still eligible to roll points into HHonors Points.



Yes.  You can convert next years points into HHonors at 25 to 1.  You can exchange, not convert, HGVC points for stay at a Hilton Branded Hotel at 20 to 1.

Example:  2009 5000pts converts to 125,000 HHonors pts that is deposited into your HHonors account, for future use.

or 

2008 5000pts converts to 100,000pts, which is not deposited to your HHonors account, but is used right away to reserve a hotel stay.

At least this is how it was described to me when I was thinking about using my current 2008 points to reserve hotel room.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 19, 2008)

DEROS said:


> Yes.  You can convert next years points into HHonors at 25 to 1.  You can exchange, not convert, HGVC points for stay at a Hilton Branded Hotel at 20 to 1.
> 
> Example:  2009 5000pts converts to 125,000 HHonors pts that is deposited into your HHonors account, for future use.
> 
> ...



That is my understanding also.


----------



## nonutrix (Oct 19, 2008)

I thought that only elites could convert expiring points into HHonors points.  Maybe I have misunderstood...but by this I mean 2008 points can be converted into HHonors points before the end of 2008, by elites only.  Everyone else can convert 2009 points to HHonors points by the end of 2008.  I'm I totally confused on this issue - wouldn't be the first time! 

TIA for a clarification!

nonutrix


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 19, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> I thought that only elites could convert expiring points into HHonors points.  Maybe I have misunderstood...but by this I mean 2008 points can be converted into HHonors points before the end of 2008, by elites only.  Everyone else can convert 2009 points to HHonors points by the end of 2008.  I'm I totally confused on this issue - wouldn't be the first time!



I'm guessing that what "they" are saying is that, while it is too late for the great unwashed masses to transmute current year (2008) points into HHonors points, you can still actually _use_ them (like HHonors points) for a hotel reservation... even though the reservation may be in the following year.
[But I could be wrong.]


----------



## capjak (Oct 19, 2008)

DEROS said:


> Yes.  You can convert next years points into HHonors at 25 to 1.  You can exchange, not convert, HGVC points for stay at a Hilton Branded Hotel at 20 to 1.
> 
> Example:  2009 5000pts converts to 125,000 HHonors pts that is deposited into your HHonors account, for future use.
> 
> ...




What if you have to cancel that "exchange" into the hotel stay? Does it go back as HHonors points or as HGVC points?


----------



## DEROS (Oct 20, 2008)

capjak said:


> What if you have to cancel that "exchange" into the hotel stay? Does it go back as HHonors points or as HGVC points?



I was told by online representative that you lose the points.  

This is how it works for the current year, as I understand it.  The numbers I am using is fictious.

Say I have 5000 HGVC pts in 2008.  The place I want to go does not have any HGVC resorts but it does have a Hilton branded hotel (Hotel X).  The Hotel X is a CAT 3 which requires 20,000 HHonors points per night.  So I call HGVC and tell them I want to use my 2008 points to reserve a 5 night stay at Hotel X.  They convert my 5000 pts by 20 HHonors points, which is 100,000pts, and they book the room for me.  Also the stay must be complete by the calendar year, Dec 31.  If I have to cancel, I can rebook a stay at another hotel using the 100,000 pts, as long as it is within the same calendar year.  There is no going back to HGVC points.

You pay the initial $69 for conversion but I don't know if they will charge you another $69 if you cancel and book another stay.


----------



## larsok (Oct 20, 2008)

DEROS said:


> I was told by online representative that you lose the points.
> 
> This is how it works for the current year, as I understand it.  The numbers I am using is fictious.
> 
> ...



In your example, technically your 5000 club points are converted to 100,000 HHonors points and then instantly used to make a reservation in a hotel.
If you cancel you will get the 100,000 HHonors points back into your HHonors account. No going back to HGVC is correct. But they do not expire. So there is *no* need to use the HHonors points in the same calendar year. Effectively, this is a way of converting same year club points to Hhonors points at a 20:1 ratio. You can make a reservation in a hotel with club points with the intention to cancel five minutes later.
I have done this before and it works well.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 20, 2008)

*600 worth it?*

I only have 600 to rescue. Is that worth it? I was thinking of letting those expire. NEXT Dec. 31 I will have 3300 to rescue, and of course I'll rescue those.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 20, 2008)

If you rescue them, the 600 points can only be applied to a stay in an HGVC resort next year.  If you deposit them into RCI, they can be used for an RCI exchange over the next two years. Given how well Hilton trades in RCI, I would deposit them into RCI.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 20, 2008)

But would it be worth the $69 charge to deposit only 600 points into RCI?  My gut feel is no.

Kurt


----------



## Jan Handlers (Oct 20, 2008)

*Expiring HGVC Point Donation Progran*

HGVC has a donation program for points.  I had 300 points left at the end of a year which I was going to let expire.  The counselor asked if I would be willing to donate them for use by military personnel coming off deployment from overseas.  They evidently make vacations available to them with these points.  I said yes, as I had no use for them.  You do not get any tax deduction but in my mind it was better than just letting them expire.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 20, 2008)

Jan Handlers said:


> HGVC has a donation program for points.  I had 300 points left at the end of a year which I was going to let expire.  The counselor asked if I would be willing to donate them for use by military personnel coming off deployment from overseas.  They evidently make vacations available to them with these points.  I said yes, as I had no use for them.  You do not get any tax deduction but in my mind it was better than just letting them expire.



I have 20 points left, that sounds like a good option for HGVC to add them to a pool.  Guess I need to call and see if they take that few points.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 20, 2008)

Jan Handlers said:


> HGVC has a donation program for points.



That's good to know -- thanks for posting!

I don't see myself in that situation anytime soon, as I always seem to be maxed out on borrowing from the future year.

Kurt


----------



## anniemac (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok - how about reminding me how this works.  I vaguely remember when I bought my points several years ago that I got advice about always trying to use the points a year in advance to keep from losing them.  It seemed like there was some rule about rolling unused points over very early - more than a year in advance? Or is my memory failing?  (Don't answer that )   Here's the deal.  I have used all of my 2008 points and already borrowed 3000 of my 2009 points.  When do I need to roll my 2009 points forward if I know that won't use the remainder in 2009?   Thanks!


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 20, 2008)

pianodinosaur said:


> If you rescue them, the 600 points can only be applied to a stay in an HGVC resort next year.  If you deposit them into RCI, they can be used for an RCI exchange over the next two years. Given how well Hilton trades in RCI, I would deposit them into RCI.



Perhaps.  However, Hilton's RCI program is hardly transparent or user-friendly, at least as compared to the reservation system for Hilton resorts.  IMHO, one is far more assured of using the points for a HGVC club stay.


----------

